# Rygaard stayed up all night and STILL lost! Good enough for 'em.



## boltonranger (Apr 20, 2010)

I was glad to see they lost the load count.
Those two deserve each other.
They bark at the green guy for the same stuff that THEY do.
They berated the 2 green guys for not coming in and DAD goes awol?

The Boss goes Awol? Are you kidding me?
The guy that complains constantly
that nobody knows how to work for a living (but him)??

Got a good laugh when Gabe threw the chain on his saw.
-You think he wouldn't have rolled his eyes and had a meltdown if one of his guys did that and heaved the saw to boot?

Dad's crack about "when the kid clocks out is when his good day begins"
was just plain mean.:censored:

- Kid should've taken his new calks over to Brownings.

-br


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Apr 21, 2010)

It's bad ju-ju to pitch a Stihl like that...


----------



## Vangellis (Apr 21, 2010)

mtfallsmikey said:


> It's bad ju-ju to pitch a Stihl like that...






Thanks for the chuckle.






Kevin


----------



## Rookie1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I say its all Hollywood BS. That loadcount thing is a joke. :monkey:I like using the monkey!


----------



## slowp (Apr 24, 2010)

OOOOoooh. I was up on a landing helping a bit as the two loggers were having a rough time rigging up on their own. I was standing out of the way waiting for them to jockey the yarder around. The younger one got out, picked up a branch and yelled at me (in fun) that I should be cleaning up the landing instead of standing around. 

I yelled back and called him a Rygaard.


----------



## Rookie1 (Apr 24, 2010)

slowp said:


> I yelled back and called him a Rygaard.



Man thats a big insult. Youve got guts to call someone that. LOL


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Apr 26, 2010)

Rookie1 said:


> Man thats a big insult. Youve got guts to call someone that. LOL




Could have been worse...he could have called him an Aqua Logger.


----------



## biggenius29 (Apr 26, 2010)

mtfallsmikey said:


> Could have been worse...he could have called him an Aqua Logger.



I think calling him a Rygaard is more insulting.

Aqua logger is somewhat entertaining. Whereas Rygaard is a insult to the industry. 

The show would be somewhat interesting if Rygaard was gone.


----------



## Storm56 (Apr 27, 2010)

Was quite happy to see Browning prevail, he is a pro and it shows. Definitely do not care for Rygard's attitude, however they are entertaining. It would have been more entertaining to watch one of the greenhorns deck either or both of the Rygards. They certainly have it coming!


----------



## manonaputer (Apr 27, 2010)

as i think about the show..i have been very against the rygaards...as in my lifetime i have worked for bosses like that and was helpless to do anything about it other than quit the job when i really needed the income...at the end when they gave the kid a new pair of boots...they seemed genuine and pretty much normal...so im guessing now almost all of the bs was drama made for tv? just the way they act on tv towards the rookies and each other just irks methe wrong way...same way with s&s aqua logging with the new boss....jay browning and shelby both seem very professional, except for the few outbursts...much better this year than when jays son was the foreman...but to there defence a little too, in todays economy, it's gotta be hard to deal with all the stuff they gotta deal with...i know i'd be a little moody aswell if i had all that stuff to deal with...


----------

